# Guess the backstory in this picture



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry for the crappy quality, but my camera phone is all i had handy. Anyone care the guess what's going on in the first picture?

The second picture is from a hike a couple weeks ago. I'm sure the perky ears are a familiar site to everyone when there are ducks around.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Judging from the background, it looks like somebody was trying to stuff his Wobbler with toilet paper. lol I love it.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh oh, looks like someone just got busted! lol


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Judging from the background, it looks like somebody was trying to stuff his Wobbler with toilet paper. lol I love it.


haha pretty close! I think he got bored with the wobbler and found the roll of paper towel on the counter much more interesting. He tried playing it off like nothing was wrong, but little did he realize the evidence was still stuck in his mouth.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep...I know the type. Paper towels are fun fun !!! Love your cute picture of caught in the act!!! :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

OH I have seen that look alot with Bama. He loves paper towels, napkins and toilet paper. Even at three years old it hasnt slowed down.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Someone got nailed with the evidence hanging from his lower lip.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

And I don't think he is sorry


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

HA! Why does paper seem to be so tasty to them??


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Papper shredders, that's what they all are ))) We have our perfect paper shredder, and we happily oblige from time to time with some paper, for fun purposes. I admit it can be really funny watching that, or playing tug of war with paper ))


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ha! He's like, "You have no proof that was me."

(Busted)


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

That was perfect timing. I do love the ear action.


----------



## loverofgldns (Feb 22, 2010)

They just adore paper! It is so funny. I have to put Madison out or in her crate when I am cleaning the sliders because she thinks I'm playing "Get the Paper Towel!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

LOL - nothing like a little evidence to spoil a perfectly innocent look!! 

Love the second shot - and oh-yes I do know all about the "DUCKS -Mom- DUCKS" look!!


----------

